

Show HN: Join us all on IRC - lowglow

Join us on irc #techendo on freenode where we can chat in REAL TIME about this stuff.
======
OafTobark
Isn't there already an IRC channel long established for this under #startups

~~~
lowglow
I guess. It's pretty noisy in there and didn't get much out of it. I feel we
have a more supportive culture. Maybe it's changed.

------
lowglow
Hang out, idle, chat, whatever. :)

